

6 steps to building a better iphone app - newsio
http://mashable.com/2009/06/10/build-iphone-app/

======
TomOfTTB
The basic premise here is "focus on the iPhone, not on being a generic mobile
app" (and "test" which is sort of a "duh point")

Almost a year ago there was a post saying Apple was making a mistake by not
focusing on Java development for the iPhone SDK. I responded (here if you're
curious: [http://www.tomstechblog.com/post/Objective-C-Savior-of-
the-i...](http://www.tomstechblog.com/post/Objective-C-Savior-of-the-
iPhone.aspx)) by saying Objective-C made developers focus on the iPhone
exclusively which would result in better apps.

Articles like this make me think history has backed me up. There are a few low
quality apps starting to sneak in to the app store but I still think by and
large iPhone apps are of a far higher quality than your average java based
mobile app.

